

Creating a CSV/Excel uploader - gk1
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/01/28/design-and-implementation-of-csvexcel-upload-for-saas/#

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960280).

------
duncans
Sheet JS is quite amazing, but another, simple approach to consider is based
around the fact when you copy a range from Excel, it's plain-text clipboard
format is tab-separated values. Get the users to copy their data and paste it
into a text box with an on-paste handler that parses the data into a preview
table with validation so they can see if they've got the columns right before
hitting submit. Simple, 100-ish lines of JS, broad browser support.

